# Yellow Gravel



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was happy to get a text message Saturday that my fishing buddy (C-Monsters) was planning to come back early from a weekend conferenceso we could take advantage of the nice forecast on Sunday. We couldn't get out too early because I was on call at the hospital until 6:30am. After loading up and stopping by the fuel dock to top the Grady White off with 147 more gallons of go go juice, wewere ready to embark on our journey to dig for groupers in the Yellow Gravel area about 7:45am. The seas were very favorable and it was a beautiful morning.We stopped at a known Trigger hole on the way to the YG area to catch some bait. Well, we didn't catch much bait- but we did catch 4 nice triggers. I caught the biggest trigger I have seen, it weighed about 7-8 lbs on the spring scale. We went tothe YG area because we had grouper on the menu. Once there, we observed several commercial fishing boats in the area, we couldn't tell what they were catching. We went to some known numbers and started drift fishing. We were using live pinfish, squid and chunks of cut bait. We had a great day and pulled up a great variety of fish.We caught 1 gag grouper,1 red grouper,3 scamp, several mingos, 2 were nice footballs,a king mackeral,several AJ's, several Red Snapper,2 lane snappers, a bonita,the 4 triggers from the other spot, along with a bunch of others that got away.The seas never got more than 1 foot. It was an awesome day with non stop action, I never got a chance to break for lunch until we started the ride home at 3:00pm. We stopped over at C-Monster's in-laws to share our catch of the day before getting back to the dock to take pictures of all our fish. Can't wait to do it again!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh YEA, That looks like a few nice suppers. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris Looks like another good day of catching there. That's a huge trigger. What kind of rig and bait did you catch it on? Looks like a good day will freinds fishing. Can't beat that. Gene


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yeh! Very nice catch. And sounds like you had a great time too. May not be able to enjoy many more days like that this year.:clap:clap


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch guys. sounds and looks like a nice variety of fish for the day. we were further to the sw fishing natural bottom and there were several commercial boats over there as well.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

> *recess (11/17/2009)*Chris Looks like another good day of catching there. That's a huge trigger. What kind of rig and bait did you catch it on? Looks like a good day will freinds fishing. Can't beat that. Gene


I caught the trigger using a 2 drop chicken rig with #2 circle hooks and used a very small peice of cut squid. It needs to be small enough that they will eat the whole peice,if the squid is too big they would steal it off the hook.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweeeet trigger chris!!! sounds like yall had a great day!

:clap


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Had a blast out there. The conditions were near perfect and the bite was definitely on. Not quite Recess standards with the grouper, but we're working on it. Sure was tough throwing back the monster AJ and snapper though. Can't wait till next time.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice catch....I saw you out there as I went by. We managed one Wahoo on the troll.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That trigger is a MONSTER!!!! Congrats on a good day brother!:clap


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice trigger. Did you have to break the chainsaw out to clean it


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!!!

That's a nice Trigger and Grady!!!! What a mixed bag of fish!! :clap


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

> *swhiting (11/17/2009)*Nice trigger. Did you have to break the chainsaw out to clean it


I read about a great way clean trigger and it really worked out great. First, cut off all of the dorsal and caudal fins and then make a cut all the way up to the mouth if you want to get the cheeks or the throat. Second, cut the skin around the tail on both sides and make sure that cut meets up with the cuts made to take off the dorsal and caudal fins. Third peel back the skin starting at the tail and rip it all the down the fish towards the head, cut off the peeled back skin where ever you want. This exposes the flesh and it's easy,easy,easy to clean. This was the first time to try cleaning them this way and it will no longer be a chore following the above steps.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

That is one hoss Trigger!! Yellow Gravel is always good for some Grouper. Nice fish!!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the huge trigger. I can't wait to try your trigger cleaning method.

Joe


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

great googley moogley! that is a _mutant_ trigger....on crack.....and steroids....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice trigger chris and a mix bag of good eatn.:clap


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Chris, huge trigger. Great report. I didn't even get out of bed Sunday till after 7 am.


----------

